# Post your art in the gallery!



## Brian G Turner

We now have a gallery here at chronicles!
[EDIT: No we don't - plugin since removed!]

Although it's new and obviously just started, anyone and everyone is welcome to post their artwork to the chronicles Gallery, for general comment and feedback, and showing off.


----------



## kyektulu

*I love the new gallery Brian, its great that we now have a place where we can share and enjoy each others art.*


----------



## dreamwalker

i'm confused. Is it for photo's only or what?


----------



## Brian G Turner

There's an art section for graphics, and a photo section for member photos. Hope that helps.


----------



## cornelius

gonna start improving my artwork. coming to you january 2006


----------



## Paradox 99

I threw something in the gallery the other night (something from way back). I have more stuff, but I won't inflict those on anyone unless my first entry is found to be interesting.


----------



## kyektulu

* Looking forward to seeing your work cornelius! 
*


----------



## Thadlerian

Added one of my rendered spaceships into the gallery, look under "sci-fi".


----------



## kyektulu

*I have added the pics of my work that I have on the computer.
 Hope you like, I will add more of my work  soon.*


----------



## Paradox 99

Okay, so there's still nothing in the horror section... I just fixed that. 
It's not very dramatic, but it's better than a big fat nothing in there.


----------



## cornelius

yes finally managed to post it! they're old though, I think I could do better


----------



## edott

I have added several pics would love to get some feedback, so please post a comment


----------



## kyektulu

*Comment on me too, I need some opinions on my work, positive or negative.*


----------



## Lotus Moon

Cool gallery and some awsome art work!!!


----------



## SteveR

Hi all, newbie here - I have posted some pics (3) to the Sci-Fi gallery. Hope you enjoy them - appreciate any comments if you have the time!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## joecalkins

I'm feeling like quite a dunce here....how do I post my art in the gallery?


----------



## SteveR

Hi,

Go to: http://www.chronicles-network.com/gallery/

and select "Upload Photos" - in the menu bar below the main manu bar.

There isn't a link as far as I can tell from the main page for the gallery so you need to type in the full adress. (let me know if I have missed the link!)

Cheers
Steve


----------



## joecalkins

thanks Steve!


----------



## joecalkins

Ok - art is posted. Thanks again!


----------



## SteveR

Love the pictures! Especially the '...headhunter' one - awesome stuff!

I take it you use a graphics tablet! 

Steve


----------



## joecalkins

Thanks Steve! Yeah - I use a Wacom Intuos 9x12. I couldn't live without it


----------



## SteveR

Thought so. I have an Intuos 3 (a5 size  - one down from yours) and it is a good tool. A lot of my stuff is rendered 3d so I don't get to use as often as I would like - I use it mainly for texture maps and my other hobby digital photography.

I must spend more time with it though as I am sure it will improve my work.


Cheers
Steve


----------



## joecalkins

Wow - just checked out your site. Great stuff! I also notice you use Photobox. Have you found that to be a good outlet for selling prints? I'd like to generate some print sales of my own. Any advice you have would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SteveR

Well, the answer is no - not really. BUT I have to say I have never marketed any of my work as I don't think it is quite up to standard yet.

However your work is very professional and marketable. If you are prepared to market your work then Photobox will do a good job of printing and despatching your prints for you. I have used photobox for printing out both digital photos and A3 prints of my artwork and they do a really good job. Very fast too, especially on standarrd prints. I can upload prints at 2PM and they are often delivered next day. Awesome 

Basically, Photobox could do the physical service very well form you, but my advice would be to market your work yourself as Photobox does very little if anything in this respect. Thay are a service provider really eather than a sales operation for their clients - if that makes sense!

Are Photobox in the US too? I assumed that they were in fact a UK based business - but I could be wrong!

Thanks for comments about website - I must update that sometime 

Best
Steve


----------



## McMurphy

Brian,

I was wondering if it would be okay to create a gallery of artwork that we own with this feature, or would you rather see used exclusively for art that we create with our own hands?


----------



## Crymic

I tossed up some pictures I drew awhile back.


----------



## dimeolas

...cant get it to upload...keep getting a critical error...something about creating the jpg pic...and I AM uploading a jpg.....
dim


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

dimeolas said:
			
		

> ...cant get it to upload...keep getting a critical error...something about creating the jpg pic...and I AM uploading a jpg.....
> dim


 
Same here. 
Ive tried both JPG and PNG and the option to retrieve images from a URL.


----------



## Anayo

Pardon the neophyte, but I am failing to see any options for either creating an album or for posting pictures therein. Am I supposed to have a certain post count before I can post pictures...?


----------



## taylorl3

*great Gallery ! !!:d*


----------



## Terek_Deckard

I'm still not figuring out how to upload....I don't see any UPLOAD area on the menu...


----------



## philoSCIFI

Oh wow. I hadn't realised there was a gallery here. Good thread find. One question. How does this work?


----------



## darkwolf

Okay, same here - there is no POST button that I can see - what gives?  Wanted to post some of my art, but it's not possible at this time - any idea or answer as to what's up?

Darkwolf


----------



## Erin99

I PM-ed Brian (the forum owner) about this and he says the database needs updating. I've to keep bugging him about it until it's sorted. You see, some people have an "Upload" button in the gallery, and some people don't. I'm one that has the option missing, like some of you, too.

So it will get fixed -- if I can remember to keep reminding I,Brian about it. 



You could always PM him too.


----------



## weenie

How do you post pics?


----------



## Erin99

To what are you referring? Do you mean "How do you post pics in the gallery"? Or "How do you post pics in your posts"?

If you mean in your posts, then you press either the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 button, which will let you insert an image from a website address, or you press 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the "Go Advanced" window, which will let you upload images into your post.


----------



## Pyan

Ummm... - it's preferred that you save the image to your hard disk, and then upload it to the site as an attachment. 
There has been an instance of a direct-linked image being changed to a rather unpleasant one at source.
More here:
http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/37249-warning-on-posting-pics.html


----------



## idrawgirls

*Some Art Dump!*

Hey guys, new here!

Some quick PS sketch art:

go toidrawgirls.com

I try to post the images but it doesn't allow me, I have to have 15 posts.
Oh well, your lost!


----------



## NinaWilliam

Coooooooooooooooool to have the member post their arts


----------



## KateWalker

Kewl! I'll go post some of my stuff there.


----------



## KateWalker

Hmmm, my stuff isn't showing up. All my computer art is in bmp format, so I have to upload my art from a URL instead from a site like imageshack.us to make sure it's in jpg form, but when I go to search for the images I just uploaded, they aren't showing up. I also searched for them under my Username and nothing shows up.


----------



## KateWalker

Nevermind, I'm an idiot. I forgot I can re-save bmp pics as jpgs in my Paintbrush program. It worked! 

I'm posting a bunch of my simple Paintbrush computer art. Hope you like.


We have some amazing artists on here.


----------



## HowardSW

Hi everyone.
I've just joined this superb forum and posted 'Departure' in the gallery. I may post another work later.

Cheers!

HSW.


----------



## AlbertTatlock

Love the galleries!


----------



## Neku

Hi, I'm new to this...Are we allowed to post drawings so people could criticize them?


----------



## artman101

maybe different format


----------



## artman101

said sorry error


----------



## charlesartist

I get a 404 error when I try and access.


----------



## murrayvincent

cant seem to post any art. page coming up as unavailable for some weird reason. oh dear......


----------



## The Judge

Same here, Charles.  I'll try and find out what the problem is, but it might take a while.

Meantime, make yourself at home -- and if you haven't done so already, pop across to Introductions and tell us a bit about yourself so you can be welcomed officially into the Chrons family.



PS You, too, murray.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Apologies, here's the link to use now:
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/album.php


----------



## Vertigo

Since it is now working I have just bunged up an album some hill shots at the weekend and of some of my monochrome work, if anyone is interested :

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/members/vertigo-albums.html


----------



## Member

It says I'm to have *10* post before I can even look at the link.
I'll be back in 9 post, then.


----------



## DrMclony

so is it appropriate to use the gallery to upload images of my cover art for my books or is that considered self promotion?


----------



## The Judge

In the circumstances, yes, I think we would class it as self-promotion, and you're still a bit new for that.  I take it that the artwork is your own?  If it isn't, then I'm not sure that it would be appropriate in any event.


----------



## bookemist

that's nice


----------



## Arwen Delyon

What a great idea! As a fellow artist, this is great. I just started, so I'll check everybody's work out for the time being.


----------



## Phyrebrat

I hope I can post my 'art' in here as my art is dance. 

Usually I frequent the Aspiring Writers forum exclusively - along with an odd foray into the Movies section, or specific authors (Lovecraft and King). A lot of time my short stories end up as, or start out as a piece of dance. 

Last year I began working on a short piece of supernatural fiction about a scarecrow that comes to life, and that informed a dance solo I performed, called _Swaggering Boney_ (The short story was called _Boney Tom_ and I recently put the opening up for critique in the writers section of the Chrons).

I wish I could paint or even sketch with any kind of skill but my attempts look more like something a new parent would put on their fridge door . So, if it is okay to post this here, this is my 'art' - the first min and a half of footage is rather sea-sicky as the camera was not secured by tripod, but it evens out. I apologise if it makes you sick (and berated my best mate )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm1gP1cel80

pH


----------



## Action Avenue

I will post my artwork on here from time to time, but I can't right now as I am not at my studio's computer which has my photos stored on it.  In the meanwhile, here is a link to some of my artwork on zazzle:
http://zazzle.com/actionave      You can also check out my zombie blog at http://freakindeadjed.blogspot.com   Please have a look at both links and let me know what you think.  Thanks!


----------



## SpanishMill

*My freehand drawing....*


----------



## Glitch

I've decided I would like to share some of my sketches (not sci-fi related). I'm only an amateur, but hope you enjoy 

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/album.php?albumid=177


----------



## Mouse

Very good, especially the first one.


----------



## Glitch

Thanks  Most people seem to like that one the most.


----------



## The Storyteller

Hmm, it won't let me get into this gallery... every time I click the link it says Database Error. Any suggestions of what I could try?


----------



## Glitch

It looks like the links were broken with the change of domain name. My gallery can be found here http://www.sffchronicles.com/media/users/16822/


----------



## Brian G Turner

I've updated the link in the original post.


----------



## The Storyteller

Thank you! I'm starting an album, but I'm not sure if the kind of art I'm sharing is what is intended here... They are just pencil sketches of movie/TV characters; if that isn't really the type of work we should be putting up, I can always take it down. 

Here's the album if anyone wants to check it out. 
http://www.sffchronicles.com/media/albums/198/


----------



## Brian G Turner

The Storyteller said:


> Thank you! I'm starting an album, but I'm not sure if the kind of art I'm sharing is what is intended here... They are just pencil sketches of movie/TV characters; if that isn't really the type of work we should be putting up, I can always take it down.
> 
> Here's the album if anyone wants to check it out.
> http://www.sffchronicles.com/media/albums/198/



No those are great - thanks for posting them up.


----------



## StilLearning

Um, I've got some - I'll add more but here are three that others have liked: 
http://www.sffchronicles.com/media/albums/209/


----------



## Celine_Brace

None of the links to the albums are working for me  is there an old fashioned way to navigate to it?


----------



## StilLearning

Celine_Brace said:


> None of the links to the albums are working for me  is there an old fashioned way to navigate to it?


Not for me either, all the way up the thread.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Celine_Brace said:


> None of the links to the albums are working for me  is there an old fashioned way to navigate to it?



Apologies, the gallery was disabled a while back along with all other plugins, due to one of them causing problems to the forums.


----------



## Celine_Brace

Brian G Turner said:


> Apologies, the gallery was disabled a while back along with all other plugins, due to one of them causing problems to the forums.



Oh bummer! Thank you for letting me know. 

Is there another location, on the site or otherwise, that showcases art? I'm curious about authors who create their own art for their writing and about artists who work to bring literary work to life for authors. Anyone have suggestions on how to explore that?


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

Celine_Brace said:


> Is there another location, on the site or otherwise, that showcases art?


One of the more popular sites for art work is DeviantArt - Discover The Largest Online Art Gallery and Community

As well as allowing artists to showcase their work, there is also a thriving literary section








						Discover Literature on DeviantArt
					

Lovers of the written word, rejoice! Explore Literature on DeviantArt and get inspired by original stories, essays and prose.




					www.deviantart.com


----------



## Celine_Brace

M. Robert Gibson said:


> One of the more popular sites for art work is DeviantArt - Discover The Largest Online Art Gallery and Community
> 
> As well as allowing artists to showcase their work, there is also a thriving literary section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discover Literature on DeviantArt
> 
> 
> Lovers of the written word, rejoice! Explore Literature on DeviantArt and get inspired by original stories, essays and prose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deviantart.com



Thank you! I'll check it out!


----------



## tegeus-Cromis

M. Robert Gibson said:


> One of the more popular sites for art work is DeviantArt - Discover The Largest Online Art Gallery and Community
> 
> As well as allowing artists to showcase their work, there is also a thriving literary section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discover Literature on DeviantArt
> 
> 
> Lovers of the written word, rejoice! Explore Literature on DeviantArt and get inspired by original stories, essays and prose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deviantart.com


DeviantArt used to be good, but these days it seems to be 90% fan art or porn. Or fan-art porn. 

There's no reason we can't just start an art sharing thread here.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

tegeus-Cromis said:


> There's no reason we can't just start an art sharing thread here


Good point.  At least it could be policed on here.  And there would be better quality feedback, not just from people looking for llamas


----------



## tegeus-Cromis

I mean, that's why we have an art subforum, right?


----------



## -K2-

tegeus-Cromis said:


> DeviantArt used to be good, but these days it seems to be 90% fan art or porn. Or fan-art porn.
> There's no reason we can't just start an art sharing thread here.



I recall deviant art from years ago when they first got rolling and what it contained.
So I agree... they have strayed too far from their deviant porn-art roots.

And yes, I get what you meant but what _I remember_ it was exactly opposite (though granted, I might have been pointed to the rare item).

Ya'know...kinda like the name 'deviant--art' says 

K2


----------



## tegeus-Cromis

-K2- said:


> I recall deviant art from years ago when they first got rolling and what it contained.
> So I agree... they have strayed too far from their deviant porn-art roots.
> 
> And yes, I get what you meant but what _I remember_ it was exactly opposite (though granted, I might have been pointed to the rare item).
> 
> Ya'know...kinda like the name 'deviant--art' says
> 
> K2


Well, OK, but I don't remember DeviantArt fifteen years ago or so (I even think I got an account back then) having so much old-fashioned photo porn, for example. I do remember all the furry-sex drawings, and I imagine those have not gone away.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

There is still some good stuff to be found.  I like some of the photo realistic stuff, like this Elric of Melnibone








						elRiC dE MelNiBonee by mrkillabee on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## Alan Aspie

©Alan Aspie


----------



## Alan Aspie

©Alan Aspie


----------



## Alan Aspie

©Alan Aspie


----------



## Alan Aspie

©Alan Aspie


----------



## Alan Aspie

©Alan Aspie


----------



## Alan Aspie

©Alan Aspie


----------



## Celine_Brace

So... after some exploration I would say they definitely offer a lot of porn-ish images. The commissions section was definitely not what I thought it was  but there is some cool stuff too. I found the Fantasy section pretty great, lots of really cool landscape pieces. If you guys know of any more sites I'm still interested!


----------



## -K2-

Celine_Brace said:


> So... after some exploration I would say they definitely offer a lot of porn-ish images. The commissions section was definitely not what I thought it was  but there is some cool stuff too. I found the Fantasy section pretty great, lots of really cool landscape pieces. If you guys know of any more sites I'm still interested!



LoL, I just looked back there after many-many years, and there is still an art piece someone did of me there from maybe 15 years ago... gawds  

K2


----------



## Celine_Brace

-K2- said:


> LoL, I just looked back there after many-many years, and there is still an art piece someone did of me there from maybe 15 years ago... gawds
> 
> K2



The immortality of the internet.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Ya, DeviantArt isn't as good as it used to be. I've been a member on there for years and it used to a great site. Now, most of what's posted is either fan-art or trash (or both) and you get very, very little feedback from others anymore. I still upload new work every now and then on both of my accounts, but the site is largely dead now.


----------



## Alan Aspie

Nuts and a bolt.




©Alan Aspie

I want to take my every day photographing towards semi pro stock photographing.









						Stock photography - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




That helps me on my way towards multi format working.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Celine_Brace said:


> So... after some exploration I would say they definitely offer a lot of porn-ish images. The commissions section was definitely not what I thought it was  but there is some cool stuff too. I found the Fantasy section pretty great, lots of really cool landscape pieces. If you guys know of any more sites I'm still interested!



If you're still looking for good art sites, I'd recommend checking out ArtStation. It's an amazing artist platform particularly for the game, film, media, and entertainment industry. I recently moved from DeviantArt to ArtStation as I'm starting to pursue freelance illustration and concept art. I still update my DA gallery every now and then though.


----------



## Robert Zwilling

Laura R Hepworth said:


> If you're still looking for good art sites


If you are an unknown artist and would like to sell your stuff, can you get good free publicity on ArtStation, or is it a place to post your art and then direct people to it.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Robert Zwilling said:


> If you are an unknown artist and would like to sell your stuff, can you get good free publicity on ArtStation, or is it a place to post your art and then direct people to it.



I'd say both really. It's a rather large and very active site, so you do get buried easily, but you can still be found through the search function. Of course, directing people there is always a good thing and that's needed no matter where you show your work. ArtStation has three account levels: free, Plus, and Pro. All of which give you a free sub-domain website that's generated from your ArtStation profile and portfolio. The site's not for all art media though, and caters to the gaming/entertainment industry (it's one of the main places where production studios go to hire artists or post job openings). It's for digital 2D, digital 3D, traditional 2D, and traditional 3D work. No photography as they believe there are enough websites out there to show that work. However, if you take really good photography to sell as stock photography, you are allowed to create resource bundles of your photographs and sell them in the website's marketplace.


----------



## Astro Pen

I am an artist, painting, installation, film etc'  But have just started playing with ray tracing (Povray) It is basically code driven like basic or html. You specify forms. position, surface texture, illumination, colour, even refractive indexes of transparent materials. Results are striking. Here is one of my early efforts. The chain for example is made from half toruses joined by cylinders.




link to wiki which gives you a better idea of how it works 








						POV-Ray - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Robert Zwilling

Instinct


----------



## Celine_Brace

Laura R Hepworth said:


> If you're still looking for good art sites, I'd recommend checking out ArtStation. It's an amazing artist platform particularly for the game, film, media, and entertainment industry. I recently moved from DeviantArt to ArtStation as I'm starting to pursue freelance illustration and concept art. I still update my DA gallery every now and then though.



Awesome! Thank you so much for sharing! I will definitely check it out. 

What kind of freelance art do you do? Just curious


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Celine_Brace said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much for sharing! I will definitely check it out.
> 
> What kind of freelance art do you do? Just curious



I mostly do digital painting, but I would like to do more with some of the traditional sketching techniques as well. Right now, I've been pursing freelance for book covers/illustrations and TCG/RPG card art, but I'm open to other project types as well. Haven't had my first commission yet, but I've been in discussions with someone on their TCG game so I'm hopeful I will soon. In the mean time, I'm still building my portfolio with personal projects and cover art for my own books. Here's the link to my page on ArtStation if you'd like to take a look!


----------



## Astro Pen

Robert Zwilling said:


> Instinct
> 
> View attachment 64320


Very nice Robert. Put me in mind  of _The_ _Foxes_ by Franz Marc. I don't know if he is one of your influences?


----------



## Robert Zwilling

I seldom look at what other people are doing. I am inspired by da Vinci,  Bosch, Bruegel and his family. I know of few other artists work in depth, except the really popular ones over the centuries and a few real life artists I personally know who can manually draw whatever they want. I was starting go around to galleries, put a few things up for exhibit last fall and talking to other artists and looking at what they were doing, and then corona came along.


----------



## Celine_Brace

Laura R Hepworth said:


> I mostly do digital painting, but I would like to do more with some of the traditional sketching techniques as well. Right now, I've been pursing freelance for book covers/illustrations and TCG/RPG card art, but I'm open to other project types as well. Haven't had my first commission yet, but I've been in discussions with someone on their TCG game so I'm hopeful I will soon. In the mean time, I'm still building my portfolio with personal projects and cover art for my own books. Here's the link to my page on ArtStation if you'd like to take a look!


Wow! That's cool! I love the way you make your images glow. The fairy one is really cool! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mad Alice

I do that sometimes. Develop a character through a sketch. 
For example;
Here is a sketch I made for a story I'm working on and the blurb for it




The Auction Houses of Landfall were where all manner of goods were abandoned from the great family's corporate ships. Even one of their erring own clan.
Great Lady and Princess no more, now she was cast adrift from her ship life and must earn her way in dust, like the landgrubbers she had once looked down upon from her former ship's pristene decks..


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Celine_Brace said:


> Wow! That's cool! I love the way you make your images glow. The fairy one is really cool! Fingers crossed for you!



Thank you! I really enjoy it! The painting I did for my book cover was actually my first time doing digital painting. Well, first proper try at digital painting . I had an assignment for digital painting in my digital imaging class years ago in college, but the professor never explained what digital painting was, let alone how to do it, so I just bluffed my way through to an 'A' with a bunch of abstract work . This time, I wanted to do it right and had to rely on the foundation art classes and a ton of books out of the library. Fell in love with it after that .



Mad Alice said:


> I do that sometimes. Develop a character through a sketch.
> For example;
> Here is a sketch I made for a story I'm working on and the blurb for it
> View attachment 65274
> 
> The Auction Houses of Landfall were where all manner of goods were abandoned from the great family's corporate ships. Even one of their erring own clan.
> Great Lady and Princess no more, now she was cast adrift from her ship life and must earn her way in dust, like the landgrubbers she had once looked down upon from her former ship's pristene decks..



Very nice! I'm still working in my sketching skills. For some strange reason, I can draw/paint just fine from observation or with references, but rough, concept sketching gives me no end of grief.


----------



## -K2-

I make all of my own art for story forum title pages and what will ultimately be book covers. One thing I learned early was how text as an image layer (vs. as text) could be improved significantly. Here's one type that some of you might find useful for your own. Though I'm hesitant to show the whole image (not appropriate for here), I wanted neon and paint signage on a wall.

* To make neon, find a rounded font, type out what you want and save it as an image. 
* Edit the image by breaking the font like neon is made in pieces.
* Change the line font to white, then add successive outlines of ever darker shades of the color you want the neon to be (if you zoom in you can see the outlines...zoomed out they all blend).
* Overlay the background with a dark shade (on a separate layer).
* Under the neon layer and above the background & shade layer, add a translucent color in the shade of the neon.
* Erase the shade under each letter to make the background lit.

It should come out like this:




K2


----------



## CTRandall

@Robert Zwilling  What kind of media are you using for your pictures? Or are they purely digital?

Here are a couple of closeups from my wife's work. Her website is Oxidised Daisy Designs. I'm trying to convince her to do the cover for my novel (she does flat stuff, as well as 3D).


----------



## Robert Zwilling

@CTRandall 
I like your wife's work. It's beautiful. She can make you a really nice book cover. Do you get an inhouse discount on the price? I go out and look for patterns and take a hundred pictures of stuff, literally stuff. Then I usually pick the first picture or two and digitally rework it and rework it. The original pictures are real things, but they almost never look recognizable after I get done with them. Here are two exceptions. Action figure and tree bark.


----------



## Mad Alice

Did a bit of flower painting today but I think I stuffed it  a bit 



I tried to get more detail on this one and I think I should have left it.


----------



## BuriedAlien

My wife is a pyrographic artist. I admit to being perhaps too supportive of her in that I always look for an opportunity to mention her efforts. Here are a few of her works.  There's more, maybe I'll try posting later.


----------



## CTRandall

@BuriedAlien  That is some awesome stuff. She does a brilliant job!


----------



## Robert Zwilling

@BuriedAlien That is some very impressive work. I guess there is not any erasing in this process. I imagine a good picture shows more. 

I have a lot of trouble photographing my finished work because it is not quite flat and it is underneath a smooth layer of plastic glue. Your wife's work has a low reflective surface with a thin layer of dimension going vertically and horizontally. Details easy for the eye to see but cameras can easily miss. The flash is a fast fix but getting rid of the flash can be tough. I have tried plastic bottles to muzzle the flash which I have never got to work. Putting up lights at 45 degree angles that impart their own colors into the picture. I see the copyright mark, seems like the flash does an even better job of that.

I recently saw an led spot light made of a hundred leds where you could dial the color temperature of the led light, a little pricey. Just finding an inexpensive camera that can capture the entire spectrum is hard. I ended up with an old  camera that captures good tones of red and sort of gets the rest.


----------



## J Riff

i got photoshop mebbe 20 yrs. back and this happened in the first minute.


----------



## BuriedAlien

Robert ZWilling, truth be told, I just photoed the pyrographs with a phone cam. I made no effort beyond taking a picture. I'm sure if I had used even my old SLR (Canon FTb), I could have gotten better pics. The copyright, I installed on some picture files because I once shared her work on Facebook, then saw it show up elsewhere without credit to her. Her focus is mainly on western and farm themes. I think the ceiling fan is reflected in this one.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow

Spot the hidden demon


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

I've been working on this piece for months, but I finally finished it earlier this month  . It's a chainmaille/silversmithing hybrid piece in sterling silver, Black Spinel, and Red Coral.


----------



## JJewel

I doodle badly a lot, some examples..


----------



## Alan Aspie

Well... Here is a symbol of love, a heart.

I splitted a plum. I took a seed away and gave it to my kid with instructions to squeeze it under a daylight lamp so that the hole of a seed disappears and it will be in a shape of a heart.

I like the idea of my kids having my heart in their hands. That's where dad's heart belongs - to next generation.






©Alan Aspie


More photos in my Insta.






						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Finally finished this piece! I started painting it a couple years ago, but, I got stuck on part of it and had to set it aside for the sake of my sanity. Just got back to it a few weeks ago   . This was my first time ever painting or drawing a dragon, so it was quite the challenge. Made in Corel Painter.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Tested out some brushes I made in Photoshop. Pretty happy with the result .


----------



## Toby Frost

There's a lot of really cool pictures in this thread. I wish I could illustrate my own work - beyond stick-people, I'm pretty lost.

It's not painting pictures, but I do a lot of converting and painting of model kits. A lot of what I make comes from cutting up old kits and reassembling them into new shapes.

Some Fremen:





Aliens-style vehicle:





Cyberpunk elves:


----------



## .matthew.

Funnily enough, I just created an account on Reddit for the sole purpose of joining in the minipainting sub.





I'm at the limit of what I can do so am looking for ways to improve. Usually involving too much YouTube 

Edit: @Toby Frost I like those cyberpunk elves... very Shadowrun.


----------



## Robert Zwilling

Toby Frost said:


> A lot of what I make comes from cutting up old kits and reassembling them into new shapes.


That is exactly how I make most of my artwork. I take pictures of all kinds of natural shapes (no copyrights) and reshape them into new pictures which have very little in common with what you can see at the macro level, but have a lot in common at the micro level where everything is blended together.


----------



## RLBeers

Brian G Turner said:


> We now have a gallery here at chronicles!
> http://www.sffchronicles.com/media/
> 
> Although it's new and obviously just started, anyone and everyone is welcome to post their artwork to the chronicles Gallery, for general comment and feedback, and showing off.


"Requested page could not be found"


----------



## The Judge

RLBeers said:


> "Requested page could not be found"


Yes, Brian confirmed the problem when the issue was raised back in February:





Brian G Turner said:


> Apologies, the gallery was disabled a while back along with all other plugins, due to one of them causing problems to the forums.


----------



## Toby Frost

This started off as a plastic bottle, and then I stuck a lot of things onto it.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

This is an old piece, but thought I'd share it anyway   . There was a scifi/fantasy themed contest some years ago on a chainmaille forum I used to be very active on and I just couldn't resist making a chainmaille replica of the Goa'uld hand device from Stargate.


----------



## Robert Zwilling

This originally was a photo of an old, crumpled up, metal toothpaste tube. I can't even claim credit for finding it. A squirrel dug it up, I traded a handful of sunflower seeds for it.


----------



## .matthew.

Finished this a couple of days ago, minus some little tweaks. First time painting yellow and it was torture! Also tested out oil paints for hitting any patches of shading I'd missed with acrylics - to avoid staining the cursed yellow...



Dragon mount missing his rider because I couldn't figure out a good colour combination... though I'm sure there could be a backstory about that


----------



## Toby Frost

Yellow is notoriously awful to paint! I recently saw someone using oil paint for flesh tones on a big model and was very impressed with the result.


----------



## .matthew.

It really is. It kept chipping off at the tips of scales taking it down to the basecoat, and fixing that needed multiple layers of yellow on not only that spot but the entire 'block' to avoid it being all patchy. Never again, even if I do like how it turned out. Yellow is a really nice punchy colour.

Yea, I started watching a tiny YouTube channel called 52 Miniatures and it's this Swedish man trying out a lot of different techniques (usually for the first time) and I realised that the oils might work for this big guy too. It's a really good channel, quite quiet and slow but he talks through what he's doing and why rather than just being_ 'because I say so, I'm the expert' _like most similar channels.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Finished a new digital painting   . Family suggested I paint some unicorns since so many like them. Not my favorite fantasy creature, but I painted one any way. Have another one in progress that I'm much more excited about that's going to be very, very different from this one! (Think dark side of the unicorns!)

"First Unicorn of Spring"


----------



## .matthew.

Summoner character. My first try at wetblending on the cloak and skin of the imp. Also gave some object lighting a try and think it makes the whole thing look more alive.


----------



## Toby Frost

Good work! the lighting on the top of the cloak is particularly nice.


----------



## .matthew.

Toby Frost said:


> Good work! the lighting on the top of the cloak is particularly nice.


It was completely coincidental and totally unplanned but the pink really went well with the purple when it came to glazing on the glow. Just trying to push myself wherever I can and the OSL was an afterthought after I got a little of the fluorescent pink on the staff and it looked nice.

I've since filed down the tip of the hair as the pink really highlighted the 'flat' end on the sculpt as well. Looks much more natural now


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Since the Cyberpunk/noise 75 word challenge a couple years ago, I've been wanting to paint a Cyberpunk beanstalk. Well, it took a long time for me to get around to it, but I finally painted it . 

"Jack's Cybernetic Beanstalk"


----------



## .matthew.

Tried to up the contrast between light and dark but messed up the hue of the skin... then tried to remove the shininess with matte varnish which clogged the details...



Overall I'm not happy with it, but it's all a learning process


----------



## .matthew.

_I decided I wanted to finish off that dragonling and add a rider I actually liked... So, here is its backstory... (art is in the spoiler)_

Their guide spoke for weeks of great monsters lying beyond the mountains, and slipping out of camp one evening he abandoned the stupid foreigners to their well-deserved fate. The expedition leader assigned by the Royal Geographical Society insisted the man was a superstitious fool and challenged the honour of the Union Cavalry captain assigned to protect his search for riches.

Knowing that to turn around now would bring shame and court-martial, the expedition proceeded deeper into the Heart. At first, the geographer's mockery held up, with nothing but the usual malaria induced fevers to contend with. That was until one night when the men were awoken by the shrieks and wails of a hundred dying horses.

Grabbing their guns the men mounted a brave defence, firing volley after volley into the night until all was silent aside for the thrashing of the wounded. Despite this respite, no man rested easy for not a soul had seen anything but the occasional glint of predatory pink eyes in the darkness beyond their fires.

Knowing their journey was doomed to failure the captain took what few horses remained, loaded with as many supplies as they could carry and set out for home before the dawn had even broken.

Night after night the men saw nothing but they fretted regardless, finding refuge in craggy outcroppings and anywhere else that would offer protection from the creatures they felt were dogging their steps.

One early evening they finally got their first true look at the monsters their guide had so honestly warned them about. Bounding into a clearing where half a dozen men stood sipping tea, the beast - no less than least six feet to the shoulder - rushed at the soldiers, scattering them as easily as would a cannonball.

The men flung themselves in every direction, desperate for any escape from the immense horned behemoth. They rushed around in a panic, screaming the alert, and each man had the definite knowledge that the next second would be his last.

It took the arrival of their captain to snap them out of their terror long enough to notice that they all still lived.

Why they couldn't say, but the great yellow demon that had haunted them for days stood snuffling and nuzzling their gear bags, eager as a puppy to get at what lay within, tearing them apart with talons the size of a man's hand.

It turned out horses weren't the only creatures that could be tamed with a good sugar lump...



Spoiler: British 1st Union Dragonry


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Illustration for an urban fantasy that I've started writing on Patreon.

"Unseen Audience"; painted in Corel Painter. Chapter 1 illustration for 'An Inkling of Magic.'


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Took a little longer than expected because of other projects, but I finally finished that second unicorn painting. I made it a Nightmare .

"Queen of Nightmares"


----------



## Droflet

I have never thought of unicorns as scary, until now. Very nicely done.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Droflet said:


> I have never thought of unicorns as scary, until now. Very nicely done.


Thank you! That was pretty much exactly why I wanted to paint this version . Almost every time I see unicorns somewhere they are this 'perfect' creatures and I thought I would be fun to turn that on its head. My Mom had suggested I paint some unicorns since they are so popular. This wasn't quite what she had in mind  (and why I ended up with two unicorn paintings!).


----------



## .matthew.

My latest couple of models. Really like how the cat turned out with a limited colour palette.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




This one began with a broken sword, and as we all know when a soldier has a broken sword, you just have to break his sword arm. I sculpted the sling and bottle, and cut his head off so I could reposition it and make it sadder. The diorama base didn't turn out as well as I'd hoped but at some point you have to say something is done and move on with your life 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## reddishbird

Hi, as a new newbie, where do I find the gallery please?


----------



## Brian G Turner

reddishbird said:


> Hi, as a new newbie, where do I find the gallery please?



I'm afraid the gallery was discontinued.


----------



## reddishbird

Brian G Turner said:


> I'm afraid the gallery was discontinued.


Oh, that's a shame. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

reddishbird said:


> Oh, that's a shame. Thanks anyway.


You can always share your artwork in the forum  . That's what a lot of us have been doing since the gallery was discontinued.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Started this digital painting last year and finally got back to it and finished the thing this week.

"And Then the Dragons Arrived"
Painted in Corel Painter.


----------



## Ursa major

Droflet said:


> I have never thought of unicorns as scary, until now.


Then I'd better warn you not to read the Charles Stross novelette, _Equoid_, which is officially available online....


----------



## Robert Zwilling

Trying to sell my artwork on line. Does anyone have a preference for one site or another? I have etsy but just saw that there is a file size restriction and apparently only 5 digital items allowed. I filled out a free artstation account, not being able to clearly see what the differences in selling your work for different account levels amounted to.


----------



## .matthew.

ArtStation seems to be the professional choice and with their recent acquisition by Epic there will probably be a fee reduction in the pipeline (if not already).


----------



## Robert Zwilling

Thanks, first day, hard for me to navigate, stumbling around puts it best. Can't even find my "home" section, though it might exist only as a tiny dot lost in digitalized space since I took the free subscription.


----------



## AE35Unit

Empty...


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Robert Zwilling said:


> Trying to sell my artwork on line. Does anyone have a preference for one site or another? I have etsy but just saw that there is a file size restriction and apparently only 5 digital items allowed. I filled out a free artstation account, not being able to clearly see what the differences in selling your work for different account levels amounted to.



I'm on ArtStation and RedBubble. I started with the free account on ArtStation, but upgraded last year to a Plus account because I wanted access to their learning section. As far as I can tell, the earning differences between the accounts is with sales via your ArtStation website (not through the profile, but the free website they set-up for each site member). It also looks to be for the Marketplace and not with the Print Shop. For prints, it all comes down to what markup you set.

ArtStation is likely the best for high quality art prints, but, if you want to make your art available on other items (like journals, clothing, tote bags, etc.) then RedBubble is a good option for that.

Personally, I would never sell my artwork as a digital file on Etsy. You have to trust that the buyer isn't going to steal the image and sell the file themselves (this has happened!). Etsy doesn't actually have a printing service itself. Etsy POD sellers have to create an account with the printing service they want to go through and connect that account to their Etsy. Another thing that some do is to pay a printing service themselves to print stock of their artwork and then list them as a physical product instead of a digital or POD.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Robert Zwilling said:


> Thanks, first day, hard for me to navigate, stumbling around puts it best. Can't even find my "home" section, though it might exist only as a tiny dot lost in digitalized space since I took the free subscription.



All your account controls are found in the top right corner. Just click on your profile picture and the menu will drop down.


----------



## AE35Unit

Have you used the art site Wet Canvas?


----------



## Robert Zwilling

Thanks Laura. I haven't had much luck with etsy. I'll check out red bubble.

No, haven't seen Wet Canvas, but I'll look at it. I can't find easy answers or look at what is on wet canvas, seems like you have to join it to see what is on it.

The free aspect for art station was the main driver for me. It's early but I seem to be getting more looks on instagram (selling it is a different story) and the ease of setting up something to sell is a big plus. I don't think I ever had it so easy.

I also ran across mentions of the adobe illustrator site, Behance, which looks interesting but you have to supply your own store. I also don't like the idea of expensive software, or rental only. My photo shop is older than the hills, it makes the artist do most of the work, which I don't mind.

Art Station seems to be the highest tech, latest and greatest programs, which makes sense because it is a base for the state of the art graphics industry. My work probably sticks out like how did that happen, but haven't had a chance to browse it very much yet to see if it is not all high tech, ultra realistic. Just a few minutes glancing through Behance I did see simpler techniques. For my eye, using preset programs seems to easily generate similar looking styles, something I have to work at.


----------



## AE35Unit

Robert Zwilling said:


> Thanks Laura. I haven't had much luck with etsy. I'll check out red bubble.
> 
> No, haven't seen Wet Canvas, but I'll look at it. I can't find easy answers or look at what is on wet canvas, seems like you have to join it to see what is on it.


Yea Wet Canvas is a huge art forum (I'm GreenInk on there)


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Robert Zwilling said:


> Thanks Laura. I haven't had much luck with etsy. I'll check out red bubble.



Very welcome! Good luck! Yeah, Etsy's tricky to do well on for most people .



Robert Zwilling said:


> Art Station seems to be the highest tech, latest and greatest programs, which makes sense because it is a base for the state of the art graphics industry. My work probably sticks out like how did that happen, but haven't had a chance to browse it very much yet to see if it is not all high tech, ultra realistic. Just a few minutes glancing through Behance I did see simpler techniques. For my eye, using preset programs seems to easily generate similar looking styles, something I have to work at.



ArtStation is a mix of digital and traditional art. Stylistically, there's a huge range on there from the hyper-realistic art to the various cartoon styles, though there is a lot of hyper-realism and semi-realism.


----------



## .matthew.

Trying painting in grayscale. It was a nice experience


----------



## .matthew.

Just finished this giant pain in the jacksie. Problems from it arriving absolutely covered in printing support stubs, playing with oil paints that just wouldn't dry which went on to become oil paints that discoloured once dry, to scrubbing off the blue layers when they went on too opaque - twice, to just a complete horror show of a disaster...







Turned out okay in the end though.


----------



## AE35Unit

Something I created years ago


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Finished a new digital painting recently   . Painted in Corel Painter.

"Traveller of the Realms"


----------



## AE35Unit

Green Goddess, a photo manipulation. The source photo is a close up of leaf buds.


----------



## .matthew.

Scratchbuilt walker. The little guy is a slightly converted Bolt Action unit there for scale and to make the base more interesting, but everything else was made from wood and cardboard and random bits of junk, some of which was sculpted and cast for extra copies. Pretty happy with how it turned out


----------



## althea

In two minds. (Digital art with PSP)


----------



## AE35Unit

Autumn on the Brain.
Photomanipulation with Snapseed and Inshot


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

It took awhile, but I finally finished a painting I started back in December. It's a digital painting based on a portrait I made on the AI art generator site Artbreeder. Painted in Corel Painter.


----------



## .matthew.

The eyes and hair are spot on


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

.matthew. said:


> The eyes and hair are spot on



Thanks! The hair was quite a challenge!


----------



## Droflet

Laura R Hepworth said:


> It took awhile, but I finally finished a painting I started back in December. It's a digital painting based on a portrait I made on the AI art generator site Artbreeder. Painted in Corel Painter.
> 
> View attachment 86989


Wow. You should consider doing this for a living.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Droflet said:


> Wow. You should consider doing this for a living.


Thank you! Hmmm, now there's a thought.


----------



## johndsal

Just an observation. So much talent displayed on these pages.


----------



## Anthony Grate

This was a reference for other artists and for myself and my colleague while writing "Tommy and the Order of Cosmic Champions". I designed and illustrated all of the characters in the fictional cartoon and toy line that the protagonist cared for so deeply:


----------



## GalaxyWolf118

Here's one I did a while ago.


----------



## AE35Unit

Very nice


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

My fingers still hurt from all of these (plus the resizing I had to do at my show this past weekend). All sterling silver chainmaille/silversmithing hybrid designs with gemstones.


----------



## AE35Unit

I'm no artist, but my daughter is


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Creature painting I did for an indieauthor's D&D project involving the world of one of their series. This was a lot of fun to paint!


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

Couple of recently completed logo commissions I've had   . These were quite fun to paint.


----------



## AE35Unit

My daughter's college put on an art exhibition. I've highlighted my daughter's works.


----------



## Phyrebrat

I've recently had to replace an entire washload of tee shirts because some bleach got in (long story) and ruined all my dance clothes. I like to design my own and I've wanted to do one of my favourite Giallo film The House With The Laughing Windows, but the poster has a woman tied up in the window (Giallo, natch) and there are differences between the Italian, German and Brit versions. 

I got the Italian poster and added some new elements replacing the tortured bloody woman with the unorthodox painting of St Sebastian from the films (nb, daggers, not arrows??) and then got a window frame to set over it and distressed it to match the painting and I'm quite pleased with the outcome. I doubt I'll be able to wear it for dance classes though or the kids'll have nightmares.






Also, as a huge M R James fan, I made this as my iPad cover using the same style as my Beanwriting brand.





Anything, but write my synopsis for Gollancz, eh? (2 days till deadline)


----------



## Mon0Zer0

Some of you may have seen my experiments with Artificial Intelligence - well, here's some work which combines that with traditional photoshop / digital paint work:


----------



## Robert Zwilling

Are the backgrounds automatically blurred or is that a selectable function. Is there a depth of field option.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

Robert Zwilling said:


> Are the backgrounds automatically blurred or is that a selectable function. Is there a depth of field option.



They can be - it's a bit of a random process - you can edit it to a degree by changing the Cut factor but it;s by no means ideal - generally speaking photoreal stuff will have some depth of field. The outputs from DD weren't blurred in the final iteration, so I used an earlier one and comped it together with some traditional painting.


----------



## Mon0Zer0




----------



## Ray Zdybrow

some doodles from the days when I doodled all the day...


----------



## Ray Zdybrow

...


----------



## Mon0Zer0

Aiming for Syd Mead with this one:


----------



## .matthew.

I've painted a fair few bits lately, but my first attempt at non-metallic-metals I did a few months back is I think my best work. Doesn't sell the effect completely, but I still like the style.


----------



## Mon0Zer0




----------



## Mon0Zer0




----------



## Ned Ryerson

Something I made in photoshop a while back.


----------



## Toby Frost




----------



## .matthew.

@Toby Frost Oh nice. I'm mostly finished on an Imperial Armiger myself, though it definitely lacks the menace of the Chaos version 

Just got to get the base done, but I've been distracted bashing together some Bolt Action Brits for a skirmish squad for a game I'm making... amongst more in the pile of shame of course...


----------



## Mon0Zer0




----------



## .matthew.

@Mon0Zer0 The first one makes me think of Ender's Game, and the second of Dredd - the good one.

Regardless, I like them


----------



## Mon0Zer0

Midjourney Paintovers / Collages


----------



## .matthew.

Spent I don't know how long on this, but figured the _most 40k_ miniature deserved my full effort 



Really happy with the highlights and shadows all being painted on.

For those unfamiliar with the scale, the 'text' on the banners is about 1mm line-height.


----------



## 1sickpuppy

Concept Art for my comic.
The Subhumans, your (not at all) friendly neighborhood insane mutants from the comic of Dimday Red.
Art by Zoran Jovicic / Color by Me (as a tribute to my childhood two-color comics) <3


----------



## Mon0Zer0

Latest ones:


----------



## AE35Unit

Those are fab


----------



## KGeo777

My Vincent Price statues.

The Witchfinger(ha--I wrote it like that--I won't change it) General is my favorite (the third from the right)--I fluked out with the expression--it was customized--and I intended to sell it but I like the expression so much that I can't offer it until I have duplicated it for myself. I also need to make the hat. I hate making hats. Some were requested. The Prospero and Red Death, and the Dr Phibes. I want to do the Raven for next year. Maybe a 3d printed head.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> My Vincent Price statues.
> 
> The Witchfinger(ha--I wrote it like that--I won't change it) General is my favorite (the third from the right)--I fluked out with the expression--it was customized--and I intended to sell it but I like the expression so much that I can't offer it until I have duplicated it for myself. I also need to make the hat. I hate making hats. Some were requested. The Prospero and Red Death, and the Dr Phibes. I want to do the Raven for next year. Maybe a 3d printed head.
> 
> View attachment 94311View attachment 94313View attachment 94317View attachment 94310View attachment 94305View attachment 94308View attachment 94309View attachment 94315View attachment 94316



Outstanding .


----------



## KGeo777

My 3d printed Vincenzo and Kolchak heads.
3d printing is incredible. The first time I heard of it was in Dark Man and I just assumed it was a lot of BS and impossible and yet here we are--you can take photos of something and convert it into any material--plaster, rubber, chocolate.
Even the T-1000--which  thought was totally impossible and far out--even liquid metal sculpted by computer is happening. 
I bet one day someone will make an actual terminator with Arnie's appearance and voice.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> My 3d printed Vincenzo and Kolchak heads.
> 3d printing is incredible. The first time I heard of it was in Dark Man and I just assumed it was a lot of BS and impossible and yet here we are--you can take photos of something and convert it into any material--plaster, rubber, chocolate.
> Even the T-1000--which  thought was totally impossible and far out--even liquid metal sculpted by computer is happening.
> I bet one day someone will make an actual terminator with Arnie's appearance and voice.



Again great stuff .    Simon Oakland was great character actor  and underrated . He was in episode of the Outer Limits played an Alie underneath all that  makeup and prosthetics his acting literally shone through .    I liked him Tony Vincenzo  opposite Daren McGavin .   Daren McGavein years later Ddi some episodes fXFlies but as a diffrernet character. Chris Carter wanted him to revise his Kolchk character but Mcgavin wasn't;t interested and doing . Too bad, Id like to have a conversation between Fox Mulder  and Carl Kolchak.


----------



## BT Jones

BAYLOR said:


> Again great stuff .    Simon Oakland was great character actor  and underrated . He was in episode of the Outer Limits played an Alie underneath all that  makeup and prosthetics his acting literally shone through .    I liked him Tony Vincenzo  opposite Daren McGavin .   Daren McGavein years later Ddi some episodes fXFlies but as a diffrernet character. Chris Carter wanted him to revise his Kolchk character but Mcgavin wasn't;t interested and doing . Too bad, Id like to have a conversation between Fox Mulder  and Carl Kolchak.


I loved the Night Stalker, growing up.


----------



## KGeo777

I do digital painting photo stuff too.
Here's a couple of what if Hammer film posters I did for fun. It just occurred to me that both have someone extending a hand to the side. That's a strange coincidence.
I figured that Hammer made Halloween they would call it the old world name.


----------



## KGeo777

Made this for Halloween--a variation with some polymer clay accents. Valli Kemp, Vulnavia in the second Phibes movie saw it right after I posted it on social media and gave it a like. Official recognition.


----------



## KGeo777

3d printed Kolchaks and hat. Not my workspace--I see he is doing a Jawa and Gamorean Guard in the background.


----------



## .matthew.

Tech Priest of Mars... no longer on Mars, but still just as creepy.


----------



## KGeo777

I think I need a vacation


----------



## BAYLOR

.matthew. said:


> View attachment 94909
> Tech Priest of Mars... no longer on Mars, but still just as creepy.



This is why I think Game workshop should let movie makes do 40 k films . It could be bigger than Star Wars.


----------



## .matthew.

BAYLOR said:


> This is why I think Game workshop should let movie makes do 40 k films . It could be bigger than Star Wars.


Considering a huge portion of their income comes from video game licencing it still confuses me as to why they haven't done so already.

Come to think of it, I'd love to see a British tag team of Aardman and Games Workshop make something together


----------



## Toby Frost

I think a 40k film would be too miserable and too weird-looking to work as a big-budget film. The space marines are eight feet tall and spit acid. That would just look stupid on screen: their heads wouldn't even be on the right level to talk to people. There's also the problem that the tone of GW's stuff has changed greatly over the years. It used to be very tongue in cheek, like 2000 AD, but now it's very one-note. I think the best adaptation would probably be a stylised cartoon, but that wouldn't have mass appeal.


----------



## CupofJoe

They made the height differences work in the Lord of the Rings films with a few setup scenes and then careful angles.
But I agree 40K has become too depressing.


----------



## Toby Frost

I think it would seem pretty drab: while the models are often very inspired, seen as a whole it could be quite dull to look at. There's also a level of subtlety and realism that's been lost. In an older book, it said that the humans send ambassadors to Eldar planets and sometimes even hire orks: that's too complex for modern 40k, where everyone is a bit dim and hates everyone else.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

Toby Frost said:


> I think it would seem pretty drab: while the models are often very inspired, seen as a whole it could be quite dull to look at. There's also a level of subtlety and realism that's been lost. In an older book, it said that the humans send ambassadors to Eldar planets and sometimes even hire orks: that's too complex for modern 40k, where everyone is a bit dim and hates everyone else.



I always wanted a Space Hulk / genestealer movie, like Event Horizon meets Aliens. I think we kinda got it with Dead Space, though.


----------



## Toby Frost

Please delete this post.


----------



## .matthew.

How about just remaking Starship Troopers with Tyranids...

Or Apocalypse Now... with Tyranids 

Or Predator... with, you guessed it... a single Tyranid.

But seriously, I get that whatever they did would be pretty niche, but something with the Guard wouldn't have to be too CGI-heavy and could probably be relatable. I doubt Hollywood would be willing to work with them though.


----------



## KGeo777

Made this within 48 hours after being asked.
Hope he likes it.


----------



## KGeo777

No more VP heads for a while or my head will explode.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

.matthew. said:


> Or Apocalypse Now... with Tyranids



"What happened to you Kurtz?"













"The HORROR, The HORROR..."


----------



## .matthew.

Forgot to post this one. Had it finished for ages, but only got the snow base done when I did the last guy.



There's something about walkers that just say sci-fi more than nearly anything else.


----------



## KGeo777

The Nicholas Medina statue I made (in a rush) got smashed in the mail so I was asked to remake it.
 I was also doing a Sebastian Medina figure at the same time. If life is a bowl of cherries, what am I doing in the pit and the pendulum?


----------



## KGeo777

3d printed Darren McGavin, Ursula Andress, and Vincent Price (with no hair)


----------



## KGeo777




----------



## .matthew.

There's something about the old-style Dreadnoughts that are both depressingly grim dark and utterly adorable at the same time.


----------



## althea




----------



## Harpo

In late 2021 I spent a few weeks using up the last dregs of ink in a few hundred “finished” pens I’d been saving for something like this. The images in this image are each of a double-page spread in an A3 sized book, about half the book is shown here, and the main point of it all is that the colours bleed through to the pages beneath. In some cases they bled through dozens of pages.
Which means no single image will get across the essence of the thing, and so this image will have to suffice.

Edit: forget it, file too large. Just imagine a load of leaking pens splurging all over a big sketchbook, and imagine a collage of three dozen pages showing the results.

I give up.


----------



## althea




----------



## .matthew.

Sometimes I think the only cause for power armour is to haul around all the flair.


----------



## Toby Frost

Nice shading on his cloak and sword!


----------



## .matthew.

Toby Frost said:


> Nice shading on his cloak and sword!


Thanks. Oddly enough they were the easiest and most relaxing parts to paint. Something about blending just soothes the savage brush.


----------



## Phyrebrat

Toby Frost said:


> Nice shading on his cloak and sword!


I always marvel at the talent people like you and @.matthew. uave when it comes to fine detailing and general painting of models. It’s exceptional work and I wish I could do it. 

I’ve been a member of the replica props forum and R2 builders dot net for years and recognise what a skill this is. I enjoy the act of modelling but I’m all thumb and fingers (and dyspraxia doesn’t help) but …


----------



## Toby Frost

Thanks! To be honest, I don't think I've got a great amount of talent as a painter: for me, a lot of it is time, practice and figuring out which techniques give the best effect in the circumstances. There's also just getting your hands used to that sort of work: I recently read an article with a professional miniature painter, who said that she got noticeably worse if she didn't paint anything for a few days. This year, I have tried to do new things and attempt new techniques, and I'm pleased at how it's gone, but there's a level of sophistication and detail (and patience) that I can't do and probably never will.

But thanks, though!


----------



## .matthew.

Thanks, @Phyrebrat, but I struggle with it myself as well. Like Toby says, a lot comes down to practice. I have absolutely no mind's eye (aphantasia) so I never know what something is going to look like until after I've painted it. With an additive process like miniature painting which can take dozens of layers overlaid on top of it each other, let's just say things go wrong... a lot.

On the plus side, there's a ton to learn and techniques to try, which make it a rewarding hobby that never feels complete. Like I recently just got some Dirty Down effect paints which simulate Rust, Verdigris, and Moss. Haven't had the nerve to go to town on them yet though, as they're really a final step after many many hours of painting normally.

I've always liked the idea of prop design and making stuff like that, but it's a skill well outside my range. Making materials perfectly replicate other things is such a talent.


----------



## KGeo777

Got a batch of 3d head prints in the mail today. Also a couple of hats. And some hands that I did not make. I hate making hands and feet.


----------

